# Registo Pluviosidade Lisboa



## duartecunha (11 Out 2013 às 14:58)

Caros,

Podem informar-me onde posso encontrar o registo da pluviosidade e temperatura diária das últimas semanas em Lisboa?

Cpts
DC


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2013 às 15:18)

duartecunha disse:


> Caros,
> 
> Podem informar-me onde posso encontrar o registo da pluviosidade e temperatura diária das últimas semanas em Lisboa?
> 
> ...



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/weur_30prec.shtml


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2013 às 13:25)

O Ogimet é também uma boa opção para históricos de todas as variáveis, falhando apenas nas mínimas por 0,1 ºC (excesso).


----------

